# Dragon Age 2 Parody



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

[yt]BMge3vaz9s0[/yt]


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

haamjutt said:


> I've seen several videos of Hitler speaking german in a rant in some hisotrical video- with the youtube fantic dubbing


 
DAMN YOU SPAMBOT! GB2ASIA!!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

Spambots need to take up a better profession. Like gold farming.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

That was fucking awesome. I loved the Isabella and Merril parts.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That was fucking awesome. I loved the Isabella and Merril parts.


 
Skanky McSlutslut. XD
Those two were done, as well as Varric.
That dwarf should have been black in the game. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Skanky McSlutslut. XD
> Those two were done, as well as Varric.
> That dwarf should have been black in the game. :V


 He should've been. 

But everyone knows black people don't exist in Middle Earth Dragon Age.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He should've been.
> 
> But everyone knows black people don't exist in Middle Earth Dragon Age.


 
I saw a bunch of black NPCs in the game. 
Mostly thugs and poor people. :V
And a Templar.
THERE WAS NO AVELINE!!! QQ


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> THERE WAS NO AVELINE!!! QQ


 "You're basically a woman shaped battering ram."-Isabella to Aveline in game. I lol'd.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> "You're basically a woman shaped battering ram."-Isabella to Aveline in game. I lol'd.


 
In the Vid I mean.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In the Vid I mean.


 I know. But i was remembering how awful :C


----------

